# Need to take the Nissan thing off my grille



## Crimson (Mar 7, 2005)

I've searched the forum but found no info on how to do this. I need to take the big plastic Nissan...thing off of my mesh grille, I'd like to replace it with an SE-R logo. It's held on by what looks like folded metal and I have no clue how to take it off, but I know it's been done many times. Any help?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

if it is a spec v or se-r, all you do is heat the 3 plastic prongs holding it in with a lighter or heat gun and then pull it off once the plastic becomes soft.

and btw: there is a lot of info on this already existing


----------



## Crimson (Mar 7, 2005)

Plastic? It seemed like metal! That will sure make it easier. Do you use the same method to hold on the SE-R badge as the stock one?


----------



## ar02specv (Nov 23, 2004)

Yeah, its plastic. I think they were heated up and pressed on the grill. You could also cut the plastic away from the back side of the grill with wire cutters. :thumbup:


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Use Epoxy to fix the new SE-R Logo on.


----------



## Crimson (Mar 7, 2005)

Just got the Nissan badge off with a lighter, looks much better. Now I just need to find an SE-R badge. I had one bookmarked online, but I've somehow lost the bookmark.


----------

